# whats the deal with Blizzard and Dodge



## northerndude (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum because I couldn't find any information about using the Blizzard Power Plow 8100 PP on a 1 ton 2012 dodge Laramie Diesel. I got the truck a year ago and looking now to get a blizzard. Did anyone had any problems with something like hydraulic failure, valves or similar, mounting problems power supply problems or anything? I'm worry because my closest blizzard dealer is about 1000 Km (620 mi) away and would have to wait for parts maybe to long, what would end up in very unhappy customers..
I also read about a guy having problems with the clearance to the ground and had to lift it up for 2" but that was a post back from 2005... how are the newer trucks, it's hard to find information online about that... so any help would be much appreciated.

tymusic


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would go with a 8611 Low Pro 810 would be fine if you have a 1/2ton but 3/4 and up id say go bigger. 
I used to have a 8611LP on a ram 07 2500 Diesel had no issues with it doing anything to the truck. the blizzard power match system probably only says u can put a 810 if that on your truck. It said the same for my 11 f350.

I asked about it and they say its because of the potential to overload the truck. They think if you have a crew cab that you will have every seat taken, so they are just covering there ass. I switched that plow from the 07 Ram over to my 11 Ford. 

Id be more concerned about your truck leaving you stranded then the plow. Too many sensors and computer stuff that shuts a truck down now a days. I had a faulty exhaust sensor shut my truck down one day. It thought the EGT's at the DPF were too high.

If your worried about parts and breakdown I'd get a few essential parts. I have a full set of hoses for my 810 and 8611. Now changing them in -10 or -20 weather is a diff story.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

If your closest dealer is 600 miles away you should seriously look for a different plow brand. Either that or plan on buying two plows because when one breaks you'll have a backup. I know our customers aren't going to wait for me to make a 1200 mile journey for parts or wait 2-4 days for them to ship so we can clear their snow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Grassman09;1580965 said:


> 810 would be fine if you have a 1/2ton


Come again!!!?!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

peteo1;1581083 said:


> If your closest dealer is 600 miles away you should seriously look for a different plow brand. Either that or plan on buying two plows because when one breaks you'll have a backup. I know our customers aren't going to wait for me to make a 1200 mile journey for parts or wait 2-4 days for them to ship so we can clear their snow.


+1 that is a days worth of driving alone if service is needed. Are there any other local options (Fisher XLS/Western Wideout/Snowdogg XP) are all expandable plows.


----------



## northerndude (Jan 30, 2013)

doesn't make any difference, Western and Blizzard have the same dealer / distributor, so it's still 600 miles.. and no Fisher, Snowdogg dealer closer than 1300 miles..
tymusic


----------



## northerndude (Jan 30, 2013)

on the blizzard website they say, that the 8611 LP is 990 lbs and the 8100 PP is 924 lbs, so I guess the truck could handle just those few more pounds! It's a Diesel and they are built with the heavy duty front end anyway..
And yes, I know, the darn electronic in the trucks.. I dont like all those fancy crap who quit on you when it's get colder than 20 F, but thats all I have and now I'm stuck with that..

But there is still the question about the ground clearance, and specially when I go with the heavier plow now? Would I have to lift it up a bit, like 2' or so??


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

got-h2o;1581103 said:


> Come again!!!?!!


Whoopps I meant 3/4ton. I meant to say Meyers 7' if you drive a GM.

A contractor here has a few GMS they run 8611LPs on GM 2500HDs Diesels.. Looks like maybe 2" from plow frame to the ground..


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

northerndude;1581200 said:


> on the blizzard website they say, that the 8611 LP is 990 lbs and the 8100 PP is 924 lbs, so I guess the truck could handle just those few more pounds! It's a Diesel and they are built with the heavy duty front end anyway..
> And yes, I know, the darn electronic in the trucks.. I dont like all those fancy crap who quit on you when it's get colder than 20 F, but thats all I have and now I'm stuck with that..
> 
> But there is still the question about the ground clearance, and specially when I go with the heavier plow now? Would I have to lift it up a bit, like 2' or so??


Should be fine. Just Install Timbrins on the front to help with bottoming out. Thats all I had on my 07. I ran dedicated snows that were tall and skinny. Few inches more in height it made.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

northerndude;1581200 said:


> on the blizzard website they say, that the 8611 LP is 990 lbs and the 8100 PP is 924 lbs, so I guess the truck could handle just those few more pounds! It's a Diesel and they are built with the heavy duty front end anyway..
> And yes, I know, the darn electronic in the trucks.. I dont like all those fancy crap who quit on you when it's get colder than 20 F, but thats all I have and now I'm stuck with that..
> 
> But there is still the question about the ground clearance, and specially when I go with the heavier plow now? Would I have to lift it up a bit, like 2' or so??


Go with the 8611lp, my plow is over 1,000lbs and the truck handles it fine. My V10 is nearly the same weight as the Cummins (although your truck is heavier if its a crew since they've gained size over the years).

Personally I'd either get Timbrens or some Supersprings to help hold the weight if you don't want it to drop a lot. Also a good amount of ballast really helps.


----------



## northerndude (Jan 30, 2013)

I spoke with the closest dealer in Fairbanks AK, can't get ANY of the plow's this winter.. that really sucks!! It would be a special order from the lower 48 's which ends up in way over $ 10'000 for the plow with the shipping.. damn, sometimes it really sucks to live up north!!
So if I have to wait anyway until late August 2013 to get the plow, then I'll go for the 8611 LP plus then put front timbrens in and that should work out pretty good. That's what the dealer also recommends, just put some front suspension in to support the weight, which I would do anyway....


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Grassman09;1581232 said:


> Should be fine. Just Install Timbrins on the front to help with bottoming out. Thats all I had on my 07. I ran dedicated snows that were tall and skinny. Few inches more in height it made.


Good advice! I've been planning on getting Timbren's for my 99 Dodge 2500 gasser. 1 run slightly taller and skinnier class E tires as well. I have only minor ground clearence issues with my heavy 8' Fisher HD, just when pulling into a driveway apron. Once I get around to adding Timbren's I should be golden.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Surprised you can't find something closer in BC. What do people over there in NW Canada use to plow snow? Must be tough knowing a repair is likely going to take days or weeks just waiting for parts. 
I ran a 2006 CTD from new and now a 2012 CTD with plows weighing approx. 850 - 950 lbs and I HIGHLY recommend a 2" lift in the front regardless of plow brand ... especially if you travel any less than perfect terrain. I've always used the 2" spacers up front (it's tough to beat the stock springs) with longer shocks and Timbrens with 2" extensions also. From my experience it's best to have 1/4" to 3/8" gap between the Timbrens and axle without the plow so you still get a decent ride with no plow but they still work as intended with the plow on the truck. You don't want them tight to the axle with no plow or it'll ride brutal ... and anymore than approx. 3/8" gap and they won't do their job. Of course you'll also need to run ballast back of the rear axle ... about the same weight as the plow. 
I also run 33" tires (285s) which give about another 1" clearance for a total of 3" over stock. 
If all you did was plow smooth, level parking lots and travelled nice smooth roads then you could get by in stock form. I tried but it was ridiculous ... adding the 2" spacers and extended Timbrens made the truck so much better you wouldn't believe it unless you've done it and experienced it yourself. The Timbrens also make a huge difference when stacking ... imagine all that extra weight/pressure compressing the frontend every time you stack ... especially a 10' plow in scoop. Probably save some wear & tear on frontend parts here also.
No brainer for so little cost. 
Good luck.
I'll be road-tripping through Whitehorse one of these days ... heh heh I'll watch out for ya


----------



## northerndude (Jan 30, 2013)

it really can be frustrating sometimes.. so here most guys use bobcat, wheel loader with buckets, not blades.. its not hard to find hydraulic hoses or valves here, I more worry about some electrical parts I may need for either of the plows I looking at.. check out your self, Fisher, Western, Blizzard.. none up here, I already thought I should may go in that business and forget about plowing..  Just kidding. I need a plow anyway to clean my own property as well.. but I still can't decide whats the best deal for me.. 

OK, if you guys dont mind me to tell you my thoughts...

The Blizzard has the nice 11 foot blade, I dont like the fact at one side, that Blizzard uses the hydraulic to attach the plow and lift.. so IF something should fail, I'm stuck.

Western cost even more than Blizzard and the dealership is also far away. Western max wide just 10 foot, which is in my eyes a negative point.. Don't like the chain lift, BUT, big plus is to short the chain and drive home in case of a failure.


Fisher is about the same thing as western, but I like more the tripping edge..which actually kicks Western totally out for my choice. So, the closest fisher dealer is in Edmonton, 2500 Km away... Blizzard I get in Fairbanks which is 960 Km away.. 

What would you do if you're in my shoes??


----------

